# Lobo von der Traumwolfen (Loki) - 10 Weeks



## JnK (Feb 21, 2017)

Some pictures of our first 24 hours together...

On the way home from the airport.









Visiting with the local Boy Scout and Gorl Scout troops.









Close...so close









Did you hear that sound?









Sitting with one of his girls.









Again, just a bit off the mark.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Wonderful pictures and absolutely adorable puppy!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup! Congrats!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

he is going to be GORGEOUS!!!!!

Thanks for the photos! Had to get my Lobo/Loki fix!


Lee


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats. he's very cute!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What an adorable puppy! Love the pictures!


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

Congrats!! He's going to be a stunner!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the pic with your daughter-he looks so content


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Oh, how adorable!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

He looks so content :groovy: Looking forward to watching him grow up with you guys.:gsdhead:


----------



## JnK (Feb 21, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> he is going to be GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the photos! Had to get my Lobo/Loki fix!
> 
> ...


Haa! Thanks Lee. He's very photogenic if I do say so myself. :wink2:



holland said:


> Love the pic with your daughter-he looks so content


That's one of my favorites. She's still not sure about him when he's in full-on puppy mode, but she is warming up more as she gets to know him.



mnm said:


> He looks so content :groovy: Looking forward to watching him grow up with you guys.:gsdhead:


Us as well! Over the last couple days his personality has really started to come through and I think he's settling in well. He's doing much better with his crate at night and will head in there during the day to relax. He has shown us a few times that we do NOT, in fact, have the house puppy proofed yet. 
He's doing well with the basics and seems to be a really fast learner. 
He is awesome.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cutie . Congratulations on Lobo becoming part of your family.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

JnK said:


> Haa! Thanks Lee. He's very photogenic if I do say so myself. :wink2:
> 
> 
> That's one of my favorites. She's still not sure about him when he's in full-on puppy mode, but she is warming up more as she gets to know him.
> ...


Hah! Puppies are so good at pointing out the holes in our cleverly designed puppy proofed environment.


----------

